# It's Official!!!!!!!!!



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

We took delivery today on a 2007 31RQS. Maiden voyage is next month for 2 weeks 
at Disney's Fort Wilderness.

We are all very excited.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay at Fort Wilderness! You are starting out with the best camper at the best campground!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations!
that sounds like a blast.
Have fun!
Chabbie


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome and congratulation on the new Outback.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Enjoy your traveling condo - ITS THE BEST
 








Have so much fun


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback...You picked a great floor plan. Enjoy the maiden trip


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations! 









What a great first trip you have planned!







Wish we had a Ft. Wilderness here








Have a wonderful and safe trip...be sure to tell us all about it when you return,
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome kvanek to the Outback Family 
Congrats on the 31RQS nice model
That sure is a great Maiden voyage planned 2 weeks in FW









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That is Very Ecxiting!!







First Trip Disney World







AWESOME, doesn't get much better then that!









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations! You're gonna love that trailer.









Enjoy your first trip.









Mark


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

We are excited and my kids are going nuts. We camped down there 3 years ago in our Wildwood and it
was a great time. Gotta love it.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Sounds like a great time


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome Kvakek. I couldn't think of a better place to spend 2 weeks this time of year. Where are you from? Still time to join the gang in June for the summer rally -Destin Beach. Link to SE Summer Rally It was great fun last year and this year looks to be even better!

Congrats!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations kvanek!*






















That's a great Outback you picked out! I'm sure you will really enjoy it.
Have a blast at Disney!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on your new BEAUTIFUL Outback. Ft. Wilderness will be a great maiden voyage.


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

fl_diesel said:


> Welcome Kvakek. I couldn't think of a better place to spend 2 weeks this time of year. Where are you from? Still time to join the gang in June for the summer rally -Destin Beach. Link to SE Summer Rally It was great fun last year and this year looks to be even better!
> 
> Congrats!


FL Diesel....I am from the Grand Rapids michigan area.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Another Flagship joins the fleet! Congratulations!!!

Eric


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on a great camper. The maiden voyage sounds great.


----------

